# How to upgrade freebsd to a newer version



## unicorn (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm using 13.1-BETA1-p1,it's approaching its end-of -life date.How can I upgrade to a newer version?Can I upgrade to 14?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 22, 2022)

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/cutting-edge/

If you really don't know about upgrading, you should not be using a beta.

Really, just stick to the latest *release*.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2022)

`freebsd-update -r 13.1-BETA2 upgrade` and `freebsd-update install` (twice).


----------

